# دراسة الميكاترونكس في اوكرانيا



## aboalneel-010 (6 أغسطس 2012)

ارغب في دراسة الميكاترونكس في اوكرانيا اي الجمعات تدرس هذا التخصص وايهم افضل فيه


مشكورين ارجو الرد في اقرب وقت


----------



## Eng-Hassan Mohamed (6 أغسطس 2012)

Izhevsk State Technical University (ISTU)
bs da f Russia, Izhevsk. not Ukraine


----------



## aboalneel-010 (6 أغسطس 2012)

الا يوجد في اوكرانيا جامعة بها هندسة الميكاترونك


----------



## aboalneel-010 (22 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور اخ حسن 
لقد عرفت الجامعات التي تدرس مسكاترونكس في اوكرانيا 
وللفائدة الجامعات هي 
كييف - دونتسك - خاركوف 
دونتسك هي افضلهم كما قيل لي 
وكيييف اسعار الدراسة فيها مرتفعة جدا 
لذلك افضل جامعة دونتسك من حيث تكاليف الرسوم الدراسية والاعاشة بما فيها السكن
للمزيد من المعلومات ارجو مراسلتي على الايميل [email protected]
او [email protected]


----------

